# Help Keep Federal Land OPEN to Hunting!



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Legislation has been introduced to protect hunting on the nations federal public lands.

On October 10, Representative Saxby Chambliss (R-GA) introduced H.R. 5612, The Hunting Heritage Protection Act. Rep. Chambliss is a longtime sportsman ally and is running for U.S. Senate in Georgia. The bill will establish federal recognition of the value of hunting as recreation and as a wildlife management tool. Co-sponsors include Rep. Charles Norwood (R-GA), Rep. Charles Chip Pickering (R-MS), Rep. Randy Duke Cunningham (R-CA), Rep. Robin Hayes (R-NC), Rep. Sanford Bishop (D-GA) and Rep. Collin Peterson (D-MN). 

Specifically, the Act recognizes the significant role that hunters play in conservation. This law will direct federal agencies to support, promote and enhance recreational hunting opportunities.

A key element of the Hunting Heritage Protection Act is a stipulation for No Net Loss of Hunting opportunities. Under this provision, the government is directed to maintain, at the minimum, current levels of federal hunting lands to be open for sportsmens use. 

If Congress or future administrations attempt to establish federal lands that would close out hunters, the same amount of land would be re-designated or newly established to provide equal hunting opportunities.

The Hunting Heritage Protection Act highlights the fact that 14 million Americans over 16 years of age participate in recreational hunting and that it is an important, traditional activity. It also denotes that hunters have been and continue to be among the foremost supporters of sound wildlife management and conservation practices in the United States.

Take Action Now! Sportsmen are encouraged to contact their Congressmen and ask them to support H.R. 5612. Remind them that sportsmen are Americas number one conservationists and their tax dollars have generated billions of dollars for wildlife conservation, research and management. To find your Congressman, call (202) 224-3121, fill out the Take Action Now icon above or go to U.S. Sportsmens Alliance homepage, www.ussportsmen.org and use the Legislative Action Center.


----------

